# MILAN | Milano Alta | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_By the renewal of the Portello Pavilion 1-2, Fondazione Fiera Milano is completing the transformation of the former Milanese fair exhibition.

This redevelopment was made possible thanks to the revision of the Programme Agreement Fiera, promoted by the City of Milan and by the Lombardy Regional Authority, which allows for the introduction of functions compatible with the main trade fair and conference function, while opening up to the city, which in the adjacent area sees significant urban development of previously impenetrable or derelict zones north and south of Portello._






*The surrounds*
_CityLife (see more: Il Dritto, Lo Storto, Il Curvo)








MiCo - one of the TOP 5 GLOBAL CONVENTION CENTRES according to European CEO








Piazza Gino Valle and 'Casa Milan' (new AC Milan football club museum + restaurant + official store + offices)








Portello public park, residences, stores...







_​


----------



## mr. Bloom (May 3, 2006)

Incrociamo le dita!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Area from above


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The proposed project - concept*










The Milan's Highline Park


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

A 1-km-long linear park built in Milan on an elevated section of disused pavilions of the former Fiera Milano City exhibition area. The project inspired by the High Line Park of New York City will be a green link between CityLife and Portello district.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Redevelopment of the former pavilions. New services connected to the Highline Park and more.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## daninazza (Dec 7, 2014)

ma quindi questo è il progetto scelto?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
No. It's a proposed project for the moment.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The former pavilions of Fiera Milano
Pavilions 1-2


























​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

CityLife south view


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

High-line park (green street)









The pavilions


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The Fiera Milano Foundation has signed an agreement with the Vitali Group and Stam for a 100 million euro re-development plan for part of its former trade fair area in Milan called Milano Alta. However, other credit institutes and funds would be ready to invest 200 million euro in the project.

"It’s going to be a polyfunctional center where the nutrition, healthcare, wellness, hospitality, fashion, show business and entertainment sectors will be in the limelight" said Fiera Milano Foundation Benito Benedini. Massimo Vitali explains the project: "The area is going to be well integrated with the city, alive and busy 24 hours a day".

The first two years, during the construction phase, Vitali will pay the Foundation a €1.5-million lease; when fully operational, the lease will increase to €3 million per annum. The construction work should start by the end of year, with a "technical" doubt concerning the timetable for authorizations, considering there is a mayoral election in Spring 2016. Authorization should not take too long since the plan does not need to go through the city board, as it is covered by a variation to a pre-approved zoning plan.

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/impr...era-nuovo-portello-063641.shtml?uuid=ACxKN9VC
http://www.monitorimmobiliare.it/milano-alta-il-progetto-in-comune-per-la-discussione_201602291140


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Silverhawk (Jun 10, 2005)

Wonderful!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

original pic by luchimi​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------

